# Carbon Monoxide Smoke Alarm



## wug

Too many people are killed every year in fires and from carbon monoxide poisoning, the silent killer. But some of forget that these hazards are also present in motorhomes. 

So do you have one fitted?


----------



## trevd01

Both fitted as standard on our Murvi


----------



## The-Cookies

both fitted for me, for the cost of them its not worth the risk.

John


----------



## aldhp21

Costco do a pack of two at a decent price from time to time. They are the combined smoke and Carbon Monoxide ones. Fitted mine underneath the cupboards.

Al.


----------



## wug

...and don't forget to test them from time to time, or do we just take the battery out when they start "chirping"?


----------



## Zebedee

Yep - both came with the van.

As mentioned elsewhere, the smoke alarm has a neat little button which shuts it up for five minutes when the toast catches fire. :roll: 

Very handy as it save forgetting to put the battery back in after breakfast! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## mikkistash

We have 2 of each in ours, a set for the bedroom part and a set for the living area. 
Better safe than sorry if leaving the gas heating on over night and for the price it is not worth it as others have said.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Yes and a fire angel too

DJ


----------



## Rosbotham

Not that I'd be daft enough to be in a position to be clicking said box, but to be a meaningful poll might be better to have a "neither" option?


----------



## Mrplodd

Why anyone would not have both (in home and MH) is totally beyond me !!


----------



## rosalan

The alarm is fitted! I wish I had the courage to admit that I do not have a battery fitted...... but reading some of the above reports, courage fails me :x 
Alan


----------



## peedee

I thought all new models now had to come with a smoke alarm?

peedee


----------



## aldra

Ours was new 2010- no smoke / carbon mono alarm was fitted as standard

Fitted ourselves

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

I have both fitted plus a LPG detector.

The LPG detector is sited under the fixed bed between battery and gas compartments to give early warning.....fingers crossed!

I know the CO alarm works as I once had the barbie on under an open awning. The breeze was blowing towards the open habitation door when this strange bleeping sound started. Took me 5 minutes to find out what it was. The fumes from the barbie were being wafted into the moho and set off the detector......which I had even forgotten was there!


----------



## wug

Rosbotham said:


> Not that I'd be daft enough to be in a position to be clicking said box, but to be a meaningful poll might be better to have a "neither" option?


Yes, should have had "neither". Don't know if it can be changed.


----------



## Zebedee

wug said:


> Yes, should have had "neither". Don't know if it can be changed.


I don't think it can Wug.

I had a little play in the Test forum when this was first mentioned, but without much success. I don't think options can be added to an existing list in the poll.

I daren't try it with yours in case I wreck it - which seems quite possible from my earlier experience.

Dave


----------



## aldra

Not to worry

most people know what you mean

Rosbothom, just too intelligent in this instance  

Aldra


----------



## 113016

*two of each*

We have two of each. (belt and brace's)
At least if and when we have the heating on while sleeping we can rest assured.


----------



## Rosbotham

aldra said:


> Not to worry
> 
> Aldra


Indeed, not to worry. We all know the main point of this post wasn't to hold the poll, but to make people think about the question! If it causes a single person to get their act together to buy a detector, job done.


----------



## aldra

Too true Rosbotham 

Aldra


----------



## AfterTime

Useful info. for anyone that has a *Dual* alarm, Nighthawk by KIDDE.

We've had ours since 2005 and found it worked very well, and transferred it when changing the van.
The alarm 'repeats' FIRE or CARBON MONOXIDE very loudly.

About two weeks ago we hunted high and low for something emitting a beep every couple of mininutes, turned out to be the alarm in the van.
We duly changed the batteries, but a while later it started again, off down town for a new set (the others were new but had them a while)
Same thing happened after a while, then we remembered the alarm SHOUTS warnings, so it would have shouted LOW BATTERY.

These have a 'life span' and the beeps were telling us its life was over, so a new one is required.

So anyone with one of these be aware.


----------



## oldun

How do I vote if I have neither? I do have a smoke alarm.

There is one good reason why people do no have them is their eagerness to give false readings.

Cooking, particularly making toast often sets off the smoke alarm - mine has a button to de-sensitize it for a few minutes and is of great help.

Some glues and other chemicals can set of the CO2 alarm. 

Last October I rented an RV out west in the USA and boy did it get cold outside at night. I decided to replace a bit of the rubber sealing strip around the door using uhu glue. The co2 meter was permanently wired into the 12v (24V?) so when the fumes from the glue set the alarm off late at night all I could do was leave the door open for an hour or so until the fumes had dissipated.

So to me I am torn between safety and annoyance.


----------



## Penquin

We have both, fitted by me, but I was very surprised and disappointed that they are not considered standard equipment and therefore are not fitted by all manufacturers.

Shame on them for cost crimping on what I consider to be an essential safety feature for all vehicles fitted with gas powered appliances of any type.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel

Just a wee point about CO alarms.

CO is lighter than air and alarms should be up near the ceiling, not down near the floor and most definitely not in any cupboard.

Look on the web for siting instructions if you are not sure.

We've just replaced all of ours in the house with Fire Angel Thermoptik types, plus 2 in the trailer to go alongside the Kidde Safety ones we installed previously.

We also have two Optical sensor types in the kitchen and hallway at home.

Peter


----------



## gavinskii

As a newbie, I was pleased this thread hes been revisited. I have smoke alarms in both house and MH, but not CO.

Quick bit of research on ebay and found these quality items
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kidde-Lon...57057?pt=UK_Safety_Alarms&hash=item3a84cbe0e1

The seller reduces postage for subsequent items


----------



## peedee

The cost of CO2 alarms has fallen considerably over the last couple of years. Tescos now sell them at £15. Considering how dangerous CO2 can be I would not be without mine in the motorhome.

peedee


----------



## peaky

fireangel co for me too, don't have a smoke detector


----------



## crusader

We have both factory fitted in our aspire , the one i used to have in the caravan was in the garage , i had my classic escort rs1600i running in there with the door open yes i could smell the fumes but only realised it was bad when the co alarm started beeping  , now got it scewed to the garage wall and got another for the house aswell , jim


----------



## blondel

Over enthusiastic use of fly spray set our CO alarm off this summer


----------

